# 2015 Acura TLX vs 2015 Infiniti Q50



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *With their combination of sportiness, style and technology, it’s hard to resist the charm of a sport sedan. Making them even more enticing is how versatile they can be, as many can be equipped with smooth V6 engines and capable all-wheel-drive systems.*
> 
> So, like a feline to catnip, we jumped at the chance to test the new Acura TLX V6 AWD and Infiniti Q50 AWD to see which one is worth your money.


Read more about the 2015 Acura TLX vs 2015 Infiniti Q50 at AutoGuide.com.


----------

